# Germany Before World War I Photos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2015)

Unique pictures of Germany before World War I.  More here. 


Sadly, a time machine is not available yet. However, if you’ve been wondering how Germany looked before WWI, don’t bother looking for uranium, just get the new photobook, “Germany Around 1900.” It will take you there from the very first page!The book contains 800 color photographs and postcards that were produced around 1900.

 It gives a peaceful and nostalgic glimpse into bourgeois Germany before the terrors of the WWI, and the turn of the 20th century seemed full of promise.Of course, color photography was not available back then. “The images are all rare examples of the historical photochrom process, a printing technique that allowed black-and-white photographs to be reproduced in colour,” writes the publisher Taschen. The book costs €150 and comes in English, French, and German.


----------

